# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch tết và lễ hội năm 2012: Du lịch chùa hương, du lịch yên tử, du lịch hành

## emthuy

*Tour du lịch Chùa Hương
*Thời gian: 1 ngày
Phương tiện: Oto
Khởi hành: hàng ngày
Giá: 650.000vnđ (bao gồm cáp treo)
Khách đoàn: Giá theo số lượng

  Khu danh lam thắng cảnh Chùa Hương nổi tiéng với hội    Chùa  Hương hàng năm bắt đầu từ sau tết Nguyên đán kéo dài đến    tháng  ba âm lịch. Du khách sẽ được ngắm nhìn cảnh núi cao    rừng  thẳm, suối dài được kết hợp hài hoà, xếp đặt tài  tình   giữa  một vùng đồng bằng ruộng lúa xanh tươi. Người  Việt Nam -   Phật  tử hãy đến Chùa Hương để lễ cầu Phật, cầu  phúc và  để  được  hoà mình với thiên nhiên cao rộng


*08h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Happy Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Chùa Hương, sau 2 giờ đi ô, quý khách đến *Bến Đục*, Xe dừng lại quý khách chuyển sang đi thuyền dọc *suối Yến Vĩ* , đi được 20 phút,Thuyền dừng tại *Đền Trình*,     quý khách vào Đền thắp hương, ngắm cảnh đền. Quý khách xuống thuyền     tiếp tục hành trình, Trên đường đi quý khách vãn cảnh núi non hùng vĩ     với 99 ngọn núi tựa *đầu Voi, Núi mâm xôi, con gà*…., quý khách được tận hưởng không gian êm đềm của sông nước, núi non trùng trùng điệp điệp. Đến *bến Thiên Trù* quý khách xuống thuyền và leo núi 2 giờ hoặc đi Cáp treo khoang 15 phút) thăm *động Hương Tích*     nơi chúa Trịnh Sâm đến vãn cảnh động đã tự tay đề năm chữ     Hán lên cửa động "Nam thiên đệ nhất động" là nơi phong cảnh   hữu   tình thờ đức Phật Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát, đi xuống 1 giờ sau   đó   nghỉ ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Mai Lâm, chùa Thiên Trù. 
*Buổi Chiều:*
Quý khách ngắm cảnh và thắp hương tại *chùa Thiên Trù – Bếp của Trời*
15h30: Quay trở lại thuyền về bến xe. Xe ôtô đón quý khách trở về Hà nội.
18h00: Về đến Hà nội. đưa quý khách về điểm suất phát ban đầu. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: DÀNH CHO KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN: 650.000VNĐ* *Khách đoàn vui lòng liên hệ với Công ty để được giá tốt nhất* *MỨC GIÁ BAO GỒM*

Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, chất lượng caoHướng dẫn viên: phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo,chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyếnVé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh, thời gian thăm quan hướng dẫn viên sẽ hẹn và thống nhất cùng đoàn.Vé đò thăm quan chùa HươngCáp treo khứ hồi Chùa Hương
*MỨC GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*

Thuế Vat 10%Điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uồng ngoài chương trình, vui chơi giải trí cá nhânĂn trưa (60.000 VNĐ/khách)
*GIÁ VÉ CHO TRẺ EM*

Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé, Trẻ em từ 06 –11 tuổi mua ½ vé người lớn.02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua ½ vé
*HAPPY TRAVEL - CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ QUỐC TẾ CHÂU Á
*Văn phòng Hà Nội: Số 231 - C5 - Biệt thự liền kề Khu Đô thị Đại Kim - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.2212 1351 / 04.2212 1358 –  Fax: 04.3540 2087 
Hotline HN: 0915 48 13 48 
Văn phòng HCM: Số 40 - Nhất Chi Mai - P13 - Quận Tân Bình - Tp HCM
Điện thoại: 08.6684 1358 - 08.6684 2068 - Fax: 08.3849 5724
Hotline HCM: 0916 664 459
Email: info@happytravel.net.vn - Website: www.happytravel.net.vn

----------


## congtydulich

Bữa có đi đà nẵng huế mà chưa đi chùa hương thiếu xót quá

----------


## emthuy

Tour du lịch tết và lễ hội năm 2012: Du lịch chùa hương, du lịch yên tử, du lịch hành

----------

